# VHS questions



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

It's VSH (Varroa Sensitive Hygiene)...VHS is a videocassette 

Anywise, I believe that VSH "qualification" depends on confirming that the bees will actually uncap & remove capped brood that's infested with/killed by varroa larvae. But, I may have it confused with Minnesota Hygienic. Either way, at least one of those two is tested by deep-freezing a circle of brood (usually with liquid Nitrogen), then counting the percentage of killed brood cells that the bees open & clean the dead brood out of.

Hope that helps a little


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Hives that survive mites have widely varying levels of the VSH trait. Therefore, it is not VSH specifically that allows bees to survive mites, however it is one factor among others.

I recently pulled out a bunch of brood looking for mites, I posted the results here if you're interested: http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...e-and-Worker-Brood-in-a-Treatment-Free-Colony

The other thing to keep in mind is that this early in the year, there may not be many mites, so keep that in mind.


----------

